# Howto disable all access and enable one user to sshd

## DeIM

Hi,

I need to allow only one account to be enabled for ssh to connect, rest disabled.

Is it possible to:

```
DenyUsers *

AllowUsers me
```

or something similar?

TIA  :Wink: 

----------

## ackle

AFAIK it is either/or for the AllowUsers or DenyUsers. 

If you just want 1 user to be able to SSH in, then use:

```
AllowUsers me
```

SSH then implies DenyUsers for everyone else.

----------

## DeIM

OK, thank you, man page is not clear in this.

----------

